

Show HN - A marketplace for ruby code - mazondo
http://www.gemstash.com

======
mazondo
The basic gist here is that I have tons of projects with tons of useful code
in them. The projects don't often get much attention, but I know the code
would be useful. I'd love to create something that helps keep startup hackers
like myself fed until they hit it big!

